# weird cramps



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm new and I have to say that its very nice to read all of your experiences and now I know I'm not crazy. So thank you!!Was wondering if anyone experiences cramps like I do. As soon as I eat and feel full I get cramps right under my left ribs. It almost feels like the food isn't making its way threw the "pipes" like it suppose to. I have symptoms of constipation (which doesn't bother me as bad as the scary D) I feel like the D is what puts my life on hold. And because I get these cramps after I eat I become panicky thinking that I might have exploding D right afterwards. Which sometimes does happen. Does anyone else experience cramps under their ribs like this?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Tina and welcome. I get pain and cramping after eating. Sometimes immediately, sometimes within a couple of hours. The pain can be in the upper or lower ab area, it can be on either side or in the middle, it varies. Sometimes it's trapped gas and I also alternate between d and c but I tend toward c a little more often. Many ibser's expierence similar symptoms. It could be linked to diet(Try keeping a food diary for a couple of weeks, stress plays a part as well. Try deep breathing and find things to help you relax. Try not to panic, it makes symptoms worse. Try relaxing when you get a flare up, it takes practice and time but it can be helpful.


----------



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks, i was beginning to wonder if i was by myself on that one.....i also alternate between c and d.... i know it sounds awful but i dont mind the c bc i dont have to worry about any accidents during dinner or while travelling....my husband also tells me its prob gas...so i've tried to eat more slowly...but i cant help but panic when the cramps begin....that is something i will have to practice....thanks


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Deep breaths helps me. Mine usually only last for 30 to 45 min after I eat, so I try to keep telling myself that it will be better in a few minutes. I am IBS-D.


----------

